# Come on Murray!



## katie (Jun 29, 2009)

3 games each, final set, eeeek


----------



## katie (Jun 29, 2009)

Phew he won


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2009)

god what a match i love it i put murray before danny dyer and thats good for me 2night hahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 29, 2009)

katie said:


> Phew he won



Hello Twin , what you doing making  ANOTHER  thread ?? huh ??


----------



## katie (Jun 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> god what a match i love it i put murray before danny dyer and thats good for me 2night hahaha



Wow im impressed you put the tennis first steff, it was an awesome match 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Twin , what you doing making  ANOTHER  thread ?? huh ??



I dont know, i havent even been drinking this time


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2009)

katie said:


> Wow im impressed you put the tennis first steff, it was an awesome match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 1, 2009)

Woo Hoo he's not loosing yet one game all and watching it online (cheers tez) whilst working (honest boss!)


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 1, 2009)

woo hoo one set up, 

I wish the internet woud stream smoothly so I can actually watch the damn game!


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

when is roddick on any ideas i got cash on him ?


----------



## katie (Jul 1, 2009)

link please!! where do i watch??
im at work


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 1, 2009)

go to bbc sport and watch live tennis, 

try this 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tennis/8127579.stm


----------



## katie (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks rossi   yay a set up!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

oiiiiii i cud of just kept u updated lol


----------



## katie (Jul 1, 2009)

aww thanks steff  this way i get to see a few shots though hehe.  But for the thought you get this...

Court 1	A.Roddick leads L.Hewitt	3-1

press the red button, he is playing now!


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

ohhh katie you star 

*hugs* and cheers x


----------



## katie (Jul 1, 2009)

murray is 2 sets ahead woo! and roddick is still winning too


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

thank you for the updates im watching DOND  at the minute i will watch it after 5 x


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm watching  

I also want Rodick to win, used to quite fancy him


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I'm watching
> 
> I also want Rodick to win, used to quite fancy him



LOL i still do (fancy him i mean) he will be even more attractive if he can win me some cash


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOO 1hr 42m very classy performance Mr Murray


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 1, 2009)

that was quick! well done Murray!


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah from what the commentators are saying murray was brilliant i dont think his oppenent got a look in


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 1, 2009)

You know that he hates the English!!!!!......so why this 'we love Murray' approach. He is allowed to be Scottish, but I have to be British. So FWIW, I am not a Murray supporter.


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

thank you for your imput dave


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 1, 2009)

well I can support all of Britain! So I'm smiling!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

well im engrossed in roddick now lol tis 1 set all


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 1, 2009)

oh no, it's not looking good Steff, did you have money on Roddick??


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

oooo happy days rossi he won and meets murray


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 1, 2009)

so who you supporting for that game???


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> so who you supporting for that game???



dont ask 

im supporting my bank account tbh


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 1, 2009)

so you a serious gambler then ??

Do you get christmas card(s) from your local bookie(s)??


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

i dont no lol i aint that bad goodness me you will have me in GA


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 1, 2009)

GA, not as good as AA, let alone DA!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

all i know is in my heart i will be willing murray along but my purse will be willing roddick


----------



## katie (Jul 2, 2009)

you bet roddick will win wimbledon?? i thought u just bet he would beat hewitt lol.

COME ON SERENA!


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

yea the odds for federer are 2 short so went with a slightly higher odds and took roddick
this dementiva seems to be giving serena a bit of a fight


----------



## katie (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah i see, makes sense!

That was an awesome match woo!  I screamed when she made that amazing hit.

Now it's venus time, woo!


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

yes safina will have to play out of her skin to beat venus x


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm getting nervous already!! And just had a mini hypo!

COM'ON MURRAY


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 3, 2009)

Hmmmm 1 set down, 

But at least the bbc website is working better today!!

Steff, you haven't won yet!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2009)

rossi i think i have


----------



## katie (Jul 3, 2009)

I cant imagine roddick beating federer but goodluck Steff  xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2009)

aye im getting all that now but we shall see on the day 

thank you


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 3, 2009)

I hope you win steff I wreckon Andy can do it!

Murray man will be back next year! or the one after, or after that.


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2009)

cheers at last god i been getting so much stick lol ohh roger will muller him etc etc arghh


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2009)

well i think i can kiss goodbye to my cash haahha


----------

